# i should warn you...



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if youre willing to make natural toys for your birds, expect them NOT to last lol. i made natural toys 3 days ago. the tiels was the biggest

this was before


















this is after! tsuka looks so proud of himself. looks like im going back for more this week LOL


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

what a little terror, lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im shocked at how fast it went, but it was free and they loved it! im happy they liked it so much. now i gotta make some more


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

what was it made of it looked like something my birds would love to destroy


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

willow vines. i got some fresh ones off our favourite willow... and i made them toys! it was completely hand made and everything lol


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i dont have any willow trees so i guess ill have to figure out something else for my birds to destroy lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

willow? theres got to be some sort of willow in your area... i'll check. theres only two species of willow i will not trust. black willow and white willow as they contain acetamenaphin. others dont)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok just checked... only one species of willow and its a shrub willow (like black and white) so i dont trust it.

but this is a bird safe wood i like to use. its a hard wood but the branches are very knobbly and would be great for perches

http://linnet.geog.ubc.ca/Atlas/Atlas.aspx?sciname=Populus tremuloides&redblue=Both&lifeform=2


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for that, i do provide as natural perches i can find at the bird store and my birds love them because one branch has multi levels.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

natural perches can be pricey at our stores here. so i get my own lol. i prefer rope perches though, but i have a few natural perches i like to use in their cages


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

My birds also destroy the natural vine toys I have... they love it. I would imgine the one you made would last a little longer though! Wow!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

belinda, i thought it would last at least 2 weeks! it only lasted 3 days!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

WOW...go Tsuka, get that toy! O wait, he did and its gone...uh mom, can we have more? haha, I can hear it now, he's looking at you pleadingly while asking this with his big beautiful eyes.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha well now its been storming all night here so its gonna be wet for a week.. then were getting winter weather apparently. so they may have to wait lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

also, you should see the cage tray!! complete nightmare!!! i gotta pick it up lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol glad they enjoyed it aww bless


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

holy nightmares those two are when they REALLY like a toy lol glad they like it that much and im glad i can make their toys... man id be in debt if i had to buy them toys lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I have to make a new toy too, they destroyed the one I made about two weeks ago with the toilet paper rolls, not as fast as your two are but its in pieces now lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol mine go through toys they like in like 2-5 days


----------

